# Starting up a vinyl printing t shirt business



## nAz (Apr 4, 2012)

Hello,

Im new here. I am looking to start a vinyl t shirt printing business and have been trying to do some research but everything is just confusing me at the moment.

I just want someone to tell me what equipment I should get, doing my own research has made me too confused!!!

I want to print on t shirts and hoodies. I need to know what is the equipment I need. I want to keep my budget to £500 but I can go over if need be.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## superD70 (Dec 22, 2010)

At that price range you are limited to a heat press and pre-made transfers, check out pro-world & stahls & transfer express on the vendor section to the left


----------



## nAz (Apr 4, 2012)

thanks for that.

What do people think about this presser and cutter

Good Quality Creation Pcut Vinyl Cutter/ Cutting Plotter CTO630 28 inch | eBay

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PROFESSIO...ltDomain_3&hash=item3f171d6fbe#ht_7049wt_1270


----------

